# Camping New Grand Canyon



## kmwimmer (May 15, 2005)

We are looking to travel from Denver to the Grand Canyon at the end of August - I know, HOT!!

We are going to stay two nights in Moab, UT and then head down to the Grand Canyon.

Does anyone have suggestions of a campground near the Grand Canyon (we probably will just take a day trip up there) with full hook ups?

Any and all suggestions would be appreciated! We are a little late in planning but hopefully, we'll still be OK.

Thanks!!
Kari
Outback 23RS


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Are you going to South Rim or North Rim? The North Rim has a campground with no hookups, did at least 14 years ago, but the North Rim is considerably cooler than the South Rim. Just something to considet.

I've been to both sides, and personally preffered the North Rim.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The campground inside the South Rim national park has full hookups and is walking distance to everything. We stayed there in 04 and enjoyed it.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The two I know of on the south rim are Mather and RV Village. RV Village has full hookups. You can reserve it through the Grand Canyon Lodges found through a quick google search.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

They just had a show about the Grand Canyon on DIY network....the show was The RV Roadshow....see if you can find a rebroadcast. They talked about the RV Village and Mather Campground....

Good show.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kari,

Let us know what you come up with. We have the big 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in that general area next July. I know a lot of attendees may want to take advantage of the proximity, and make a side trip to the Grand Canyon while they are there.









BTW, it looks like you guys are certainly within range of the rally... Any chance we might see you there? Would love to say 'Hi!' action

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kmwimmer (May 15, 2005)

Hi Doug,

Thanks for the response. Right now, I'm leaning towards finding a spot nearby to do a day trip to the Grand Canyon but not directly in the park. Our two kiddos are young, so hiking is out of the question.

Some finalists in our search:
J&H RV Park in Flagstaff, AZ:
http://flagstaffrvparks.com/

Or, there is a nice campground in Page, AZ on the banks of Lake Powell that looks interesting as well (Wahweap RV Park & Campground).

http://www.lakepowell.com/campgrounds.php

If anyone know anything about either one of these spots, I'd appreciate the feedback!

Thank you!
Kari
23RS


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If you're looking to get toward Flagstaff, there are a couple of KOA's in Williams just a bit west of Flagstaff. There's the Williams KOA and the Circle Pines KOA. One is better than the other so shoot me a PM if you're interested and I'll check with the wife. We may take a trip there too mid to late July. I haven't seen them yet but did see the KOA in Flagstaff and you may not like that one.


----------

